# Llama help!  down head back right leg twitching



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

I came home to find my llama on the ground not a normal Cushing position but laid out with his head curled around and back and his right leg twitching. I gave the tetanus antitoxin bosivera and ac&d antitoxin, cd&t  vaccine, and antibiotic thiamine and b12 and banamine.  no visible signs of injury or trauma he's been in the baby pain with the kids maybe a little more Alfalfa access and he should have but otherwise nothing abnormal.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 6, 2019)

Oh gosh  that's  horrible. ....hollar to the llama people on here....


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 6, 2019)

@secuono has llamas I think.  Has he been checked for worms?


----------



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

Hens and Roos said:


> @secuono has llamas I think.  Has he been checked for worms?


Not recently


----------



## secuono (May 6, 2019)

I have alpaca, close enough. Hah

Is he routinely injected to prevent meningeal worm?
Dectomax or ivomec are used for this.


Eye membranes pink or white?
Is he bloated?
Rectal temperature?

Can you get him sternal in the meantime?


Are you on Facebook? There are a few good groups for alpaca and llama care.


----------



## AmberLops (May 6, 2019)

I don't know about llamas but the head back makes me think polio (b-12 deficiency) like in goats ?
Not sure if this happens to llamas though.


----------



## Daxigait (May 6, 2019)

secuono said:


> I have alpaca, close enough. Hah
> 
> Is he routinely injected to prevent meningeal worm?
> Dectomax or ivomec are used for this.
> ...


He does not normally get wormed he is a giant pain in the backside who is very difficult to catch.  His lids appear to be normal but no he doesn't generally get medicine for that if I get him a CD and T and stuff once a year that's mostly what he gets.  With the yearly cut and forced trim.  sadly my llama's get probably the least care of anything I own because they're both difficult and I am by myself.
Well, something in the kitchen sink I threw at him is helping.  At least he stopped twitching was moving his legs around a little bit more and he was able to hold a Cushing position when I pushed him up into it unlike earlier.  By the time I took the last milk out had his head up which is a definite improvement. 
He is on his own now.  I have to get some sleep I have to be up in 5 hours for another day driving a semi.

Thank you!


No I am not on Facebook.  I refuse to support them while they spy and promote things I totally disagree with. I have to deal with Google, but that's about it.


----------



## luvmypets (May 7, 2019)

Camelids have a tendency to hide their illness until too much damage is done. From my experience once they are down, that’s it. The head tilting back is what they do when they are going. Please don’t think Im trying to be harsh I just feel in this case there is no need to sugarcoat things. Im not saying you can’t help him but we have lost several alpaacas and the heald tilt is the biggest indicator that they are dying.

How old is he?


----------



## Daxigait (May 7, 2019)

luvmypets said:


> Camelids have a tendency to hide their illness until too much damage is done. From my experience once they are down, that’s it. The head tilting back is what they do when they are going. Please don’t think Im trying to be harsh I just feel in this case there is no need to sugarcoat things. Im not saying you can’t help him but we have lost several alpaacas and the heald tilt is the biggest indicator that they are dying.
> 
> How old is he?


I am not sure of his age under 10.  I know that's what scared me so bad about the head tilt back that usually is really bad.  Like in goats when they start stargazing you can bring them back from goat polio/lysterial yst boy you got to be all over it.
The good news is when I went out late last night I was able to get him into a semi Cushing position and this morning he was actually able to wobbly stand so something in that kitchen sink I threw at him helped. I really worried about him last figuring he wouldn't make it on top of that it absolutely poured and he was stuck where he had gone down.   I couldn't move him it was all I can do to get into a semi Cushing position.  All I can do now is hope as I checked him this morning before I left for the day.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 7, 2019)

How is he doing tonight ?


----------



## Daxigait (May 7, 2019)

He is not getting up.  He ate a bit of hay that I brought, but wouldn't drink.  I have given him more vitamins.  unfortunately, he's out in the rain cuz I can't get him up and get him moved.  at least he's mostly in a Cushing position tonight still twitchy though.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 7, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> He is not getting up.  He ate a bit of hay that I brought, but wouldn't drink.  I have given him more vitamins.  unfortunately, he's out in the rain cuz I can't get him up and get him moved.  at least he's mostly in a Cushing position tonight still twitchy though.



That really sucks for you both, I'm  really sorry you both have to go through this


----------



## Daxigait (May 8, 2019)

The hardest part is not knowing what to do for him he keeps wanting to return to the stargazing position I have given him everything I have and the vet has not been available.  I feel so sorry for him laying there in the rain. I dragged him a little bit so at least his head could go in the little shed he really won't be able to stand up and get in there.  Unfortunately it is the only shed near him, but then he returned to the stargazing position and pull his head out.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

I guess nobody to come and help move him ?  This really has to be killing you watching and not being able to help him much....at least he isn't  alone and knows your there


----------



## Daxigait (May 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I guess nobody to come and help move him ?  This really has to be killing you watching and not being able to help him much....at least he isn't  alone and knows your there


There's not even that comfort I work 11-12 hours a day.  And we are getting floods of rain, poor guy.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> There's not even that comfort I work 11-12 hours a day.  And we are getting Ariel floods poor guy.



I am so sorry, breaks my heart for both of you, wish i was closer, i would go sit with him for you...


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

I truly don't  mean to pester you, and i understand  the work hours...but could you call the fire department  or police department  and ask for assistance to move him to a inside shelter if he has one ? Just trying to throw out some ideas for help for you, at least you may feel better if he has shelter. 
I will go mind my own business now ...... @Daxigait


----------



## Daxigait (May 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> I truly don't  mean to pester you, and i understand  the work hours...but could you call the fire department  or police department  and ask for assistance to move him to a inside shelter if he has one ? Just trying to throw out some ideas for help for you, at least you may feel better if he has shelter.
> I will go mind my own business now ...... @Daxigait


I have put a call out to a neighbor for tonight.  I live in the country so it's a little bit difficult because my to immediate neighbors want is an old couple in the other is it single lady with kids who can't help


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 8, 2019)

I've been in that situation many years ago with an injured horse.  We called the volunteer fire dept in our little town and they came out in force.  Other ideas might be a 4-H group or FFA - maybe even a Boy Scout troop.  If nothing else, can you put a make-shift tarp cover over him to stop the rain - maybe put some hay bales around him and drape a tarp over them?   Hope your guy comes around.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

Daxigait said:


> I have put a call out to a neighbor for tonight.  I live in the country so it's a little bit difficult because my to immediate neighbors want is an old couple in the other is it single lady with kids who can't help



Heck, i would call the fire department, my dad was a fireman for years and they are always willing to help, especially  for a sick animal ! 
I had a patient once and i had to get her into another bed...I called them and they sent six men and moved her in a flash....they are there to help and probably would enjoy giving you a hand .


----------



## Baymule (May 8, 2019)

Poor thing. I know nothing about llamas or alpacas. I have had animals all my life and it sounds like he is dying. If a horse can't get up, it will die. A down horse is basically a dead horse. 

At some point, if he can't get up and you can't get a vet out to see him, you may have a hard decision to make, if he doesn't make it for you.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

I have been thinking about your guy all day.....how is he ?


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2019)

Haven’t heard from you. I guess he didn’t make it.


----------

